
Does lifecasting compete with religion as a way to keep you well-behaved?  Does it also encourage people you meet to treat you better than they normally would? - amichail

======
randallsquared
While you don't have any other responses yet, I think this is an interesting
question, though possibly somewhat off topic for news.yc.

Either lifecasting will promote good behavior on the part of the lifecasters,
or they'll eventually stop worrying about it. I myself expect everything I say
or do to eventually be public knowledge to anyone who wants to know, with
increasing data processing tech, and try to govern my life accordingly.

------
BrandonM
I thought that's what personal consciences were for... no religion,
lifecasting, etc. necessary.

